
How to Get Old Brains to Think Like Young Ones - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-to-get-old-brains-to-think-like-young-ones-1499438225?mod=e2fb
======
hmahncke
Mirror: [http://www.cetusnews.com/life/How-to-Get-Old-Brains-to-
Think...](http://www.cetusnews.com/life/How-to-Get-Old-Brains-to-Think-Like-
Young-Ones.Hy8N6v7lB-.html)

------
herickson123
So sick of seeing these paywall links.

~~~
WillyOnWheels
> So sick of seeing these paywall links.

What's wrong with paywalls?

